# Mango sticky rice one shot



## Mollie (14/8/19)

Tell us your thoughts about this one shot 
Do you like it or not 


Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jprossouw (14/8/19)

For me its a bit harsh on the throat, if it wasn't for that I certainly would've enjoyed it more.


----------



## Mollie (14/8/19)

jprossouw said:


> For me its a bit harsh on the throat, if it wasn't for that I certainly would've enjoyed it more.


I only mixed a 40ml and i dont like it at all guess im not Chinese 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (14/8/19)

I'll pass.


----------



## Vilaishima (14/8/19)

I assume you are referring to the Mr Hardwicks Mango Sticky Rice? I love it. It is not an all day vape for sure but very, very tasty. Very subtle Mango flavour with very distinct rice pudding flavour. Mine is only mixed at 1mg so not harsh on the throat at all.


----------



## Mollie (14/8/19)

Vilaishima said:


> I assume you are referring to the Mr Hardwicks Mango Sticky Rice? I love it. It is not an all day vape for sure but very, very tasty. Very subtle Mango flavour with very distinct rice pudding flavour. Mine is only mixed at 1mg so not harsh on the throat at all.


Do you want it lol 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo_MZ (14/8/19)

If it's the Mr Hardwick the Mango is good; nice rich Flav... The rice pudding is not a fav for me so didn't quite gel but for the Mango in it it's worth a go


----------



## Mollie (14/8/19)

Mo_MZ said:


> If it's the Mr Hardwick the Mango is good; nice rich Flav... The rice pudding is not a fav for me so didn't quite gel but for the Mango in it it's worth a go


It is mr hardwicks by Shyndo






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vilaishima (14/8/19)

The vaper said:


> It is mr hardwicks by Shyndo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is the one. I am a big fan.


----------



## RichJB (14/8/19)

I haven't made the one-shot but have made Shyndo's original recipe, both with the OG Flv Mango and with CBE Double Mango as a sub. It's a brilliant juice but then, I love FE Sweet Rice. Gachatay's Broke Breakfast, which also uses FE Sweet Rice, is also stellar. I can vape rice all day long.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (15/8/19)

Who ever wants it can have it like i said i made one mix @12% 
This one shot is not for me 
So contact me if you want it 
Sandton area during day 
Pta east area after work





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (16/8/19)

Keeping one shot for @StompieZA

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## StompieZA (17/8/19)

Thanks bud, appreciate it... Would love to review this! 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nova69 (17/8/19)

I also enjoy the rice part of the juice,it is not a all day vape for me.I have toot in between the other mixes.


----------

